
Content-addressable union file system built on Fuse, Hyperlog, LevelDB and Node - ingve
https://github.com/mafintosh/hyperfs
======
notacoward
People who know me (as a GlusterFS developer) probably expect another "not a
real file system" rant here, but this actually looks pretty cool. I'd rather
see someone combine existing technologies like this to serve a particular
need, rather than reinvent all sorts of wheels themselves.

------
vosper
Could someone please explain what a "content-addressable union file system"
does?

~~~
eterps
[https://github.com/mafintosh/hyperfs/blob/master/README.md#c...](https://github.com/mafintosh/hyperfs/blob/master/README.md#content-
addressed)

~~~
vosper
I saw that, but I'm still a bit confused. Is it saying that if you have two
volumes using this system then one will be a copy of the other? Or some data
will be on one volume and some will be on the other, but both volumes will
look like they have all the data?

------
biokoda
Why not lmdb?

